# anyone seen this? KMD tuning k04 kit using revo software...



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

http://kmdtuning.com/store/ind...=1109
Brand/Manufacturer: KMD Tuning
Product Code: kmdko4kit
Product Information
KMD Tuning, in conjunction with REVO Technik, has released the first complete K04 turbo upgrade for the transverse 2.0T FSI.
Stock drivability with REVO power (335HP and 350TQ*). We have seen as much as 377HP and 350TQ on high boost settings!!
Kit comes complete with factory Borg Warner K04, CAI, DV relocate, DV, hardware, gaskets, custom discharge adapter, silicon hoses, high flow FSI injectors and KMD's exclusive high capacity fuel pump upgrade kit. Unlike other tuners, KMD's kit can be purchased 'A-la carte' (check options menu) because we feel you shouldn't have to repurchase parts you already own.
Software is sold separately but a discount will be offered if kit is purchased through KMD. Revo retail on stage 3 is $799.


----------



## 07ugvwgtivotex (Sep 7, 2007)

If this is true, this is the option. Wow cheap for 300whp.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (07ugvwgtivotex)*

[email protected] has this kit on his own car, he loves it on regular boost settings he made 298whp


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (07ugvwgtivotex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07ugvwgtivotex* »_If this is true, this is the option. Wow cheap for 300whp. 

The highest WHP listed out of those dynos is 287. Am I reading them incorrectly?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
The highest WHP listed out of those dynos is 287. Am I reading them incorrectly?

i believe those dyno charts were from the base tune, i know for a fact that the same car made 298whp....we do business with kmd almost everyday of the week







infact my car will be down their very shortly


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*

Is the mounting hardware from APR?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Is the mounting hardware from APR?











those are oem parts...and the turbos are bought direct from bw they are the same exact turbo that is in the apr kit
edit: their was a third company that went in on the turbos from bw with kmdtuning and apr but i forgot the third company


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:57 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh, I guess they just used the photos on apr's site.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
those are oem parts...and the turbos are bought direct from bw they are the same exact turbo that is in the apr kit


Wait... I'm pretty sure this isnt the same as the old k04 APR used in their old kit. That was a smaller k04 that had a port for the DV just like the k03.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

it's a S3 turbo


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it's a S3 turbo

Yeah, the old old one APR wasnt an s3 turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Yeah, the old old one APR wasnt an s3 turbo.

i don't know what turbo apr used to use all i am saying is the kmdtuning, apr and another 3rd company purchased bw's complete inventory of these turbos....
and now that bw has realized the popularity of these turbos you can expect them to increase in price in the very near future....probably another 400-500 dollars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so buy now while they are "cheap"


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

gotcha.... It may be AWE?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Enjoy guys, get em while the gettings good. There aren't many of these turbos to go around!


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*

Isn't AWE a S03 K04


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (lour32)*

Yes


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

only a 100$ for the fuelpump....interesting


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*

So the kdm kit is s03 k04


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_So the kdm kit is s03 k04

yes


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i don't know what turbo apr used to use all i am saying is the kmdtuning, apr and another 3rd company purchased bw's complete inventory of these turbos....
and now that bw has realized the popularity of these turbos you can expect them to increase in price in the very near future....probably another 400-500 dollars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so buy now while they are "cheap"

Not true! We didn't go in with anybody to buy anything except Oettinger on occasion but not on S3 turbo's! No sweat, just wanted to clear that little bit up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my wording was wrong, i know you didnt buy them and split them just all came from the bw


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can we use the stock DP with this setup?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*

Yes it bolts right up to the stock downpipe or any aftermarket downpipe.


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good to know... 
The different range of power output come from the reflash or other mod? If the diff come from the Revo reflash I presume the stage 3 offer different boost option?
The kit is really fair regarding the pricing... I am happy to see other kit on the market.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_good to know... 
The different range of power output come from the reflash or other mod? If the diff come from the Revo reflash I presume the stage 3 offer different boost option?
The kit is really fair regarding the pricing... I am happy to see other kit on the market.

same software different user settings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Wait... I'm pretty sure this isnt the same as the old k04 APR used in their old kit. That was a *smaller k04* that had a port for the DV just like the k03.

'larger K03' is a more accurate description. A K03 housing was machined to fit the remaining K04 assembly.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
'larger K03' is a more accurate description. A K03 housing was machined to fit the remaining K04 assembly.
















Well i'll be...
Isn't that called.... "cheating" George ??


----------



## gtirevo33 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

no people do that all the time changing the internals of a K03 to fit a K04. If you send your turbo to Borg they would do it for you or if you find a good trustworthy shop to switch and machine the K03.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (gtirevo33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtirevo33* »_no people do that all the time changing the internals of a K03 to fit a K04. If you send your turbo to Borg they would do it for you or if you find a good trustworthy shop to switch and machine the K03.

Maybe....but they don't sell it as a K04 kit....do they.....


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Maybe....but they don't sell it as a K04 kit....do they.....


You're right! I'm sure they all call it "Brand new modified k03 machined to incorporate the k04 turbo internals, I.E. stealth k04", you know... just so it's not confusing at all.


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

What about the reliability of the turbo, can we trust that kind os setup? Did Borg warner made the setup or is it KMD?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_What about the reliability of the turbo, can we trust that kind os setup? Did Borg warner made the setup or is it KMD?

borg warner made the turbo/manifold everything else is sourced threw kmdtuning....and it will have OEM quality and longevity


----------



## mg06gti (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*

borg warner made the turbo, kmd made the add-ons with revo programming.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

You're right! I'm sure they all call it "Brand new modified k03 machined to incorporate the k04 turbo internals, I.E. stealth k04", you know... just so it's not confusing at all.


Actually i would expect them to call it
*Brand new modified k03* /period/
...instead they called it "sourcing the K04 project"


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Here's mention of them being modified.
http://forums.audiworld.com/a4b7/msgs/49800.phtml


----------



## mg06gti (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*

no need for argument, you are referring to apr turbo kit, and I am referring to KMD turbo kit


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Here's mention of them being modified.
http://forums.audiworld.com/a4b7/msgs/49800.phtml

Really ??? WOW.....
Ok, now here's one that says they AREN'T...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*The pricing is going to remain high until BW lets the leashes go on this turbo. Many peeps are scrambling right now with their BW distribution agreements trying to get this turbo added. However, the biggest issue with it is going to be that its not an off the shelf BW turbo. This turbo has its roots in some certain R&D departments over in the Fatherland. Not easily available. Only companies with an "in" to the German tuning scene will get these turbos.*
*Thanks to our relationship with Oettinger we can source these turbos and get them here. That in itself is pretty cool. Otherwise you would be paying the 7-10k the German tuning companies are selling it over here for.*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
Funny NO ???
















I wanted to bold out just the good stuff, but all of it was SO meaty, i just couldn't resist.
So WAS APR lying to the poor folks over at the Vortex ???Hmmmm ??
APR ??? Lying ????NOOOOOOOOOOooooooo
















Wait wait...what was that again???
*Only companies with an "in" to the German tuning scene will get these turbos.*

FFS Dude...i don't know if i should laugh or CRY.....


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Ok, now here's one that says they AREN'T...
QUOTE 
its not an off the shelf BW turbo. This turbo has its roots in some certain R&D departments over in the Fatherland.
* End Quote *


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_









Problems Arin ???


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_What about the reliability of the turbo, can we trust that kind os setup? Did Borg Warner made the setup or is it KMD?

Just to be clear, the Turbos are BRAND NEW units direct from Borg Warner.









The nameplate..








Here is a primer on what this number actually indicates. The full part number on these turbos is *53049880064*
The first two digits *'53'* indicate 'K' Series
The second two digits *'04'* indicate a K04 model.
Digits 5,6,7 indicate the production type and there are two designations, *'970'* or *'988'*. 988 are turbos destined for aftermarket use which these units are. Turbos with '970' are for OE production. In either case, the specifications, build quality and reliability are exactly the same. The bottom line, these are brand new BorgWarner K04s. The same K04s that Audi is using in the S3 and VW is using in the Edition-30 GTI and the same turbos we will be using in our own kit...But that's a TOTALY different thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

apparently it wont fit a a4...grrrrrrrr


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Camc)*

And here is my factory S3 K04 for confirmation..










_Modified by GolfRS at 12:19 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Since the turbo is a OEM S3 turbo, will it pass emission test if we keep the stock DP?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_Since the turbo is a OEM S3 turbo, will it pass emission test if we keep the stock DP? 

I would have to say a 99.9% yes....


----------



## mike082802 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*

so Revo is coming out with their own K04 kit as well? what do they suggest to use for exhaust size? i see KMD sells both awe and ghl exhausts? and what type of intake is that there? also with S3 intercooler and full exhaust i wonder what type of numbers we could expect. really like the idea of a K04, looks stock, no lag, everyday driver! now we'll just wait and see.


----------



## mg06gti (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (mike082802)*

that is their own cold air intake. what are you/we waiting for?
KMD is offering everything that you need. it states on their website that the car that was dynoed was equipped with a fmic. they also offer miltek as well as AWE and GHL for exhaust.


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

ok, so is this k04 doesnt work with the a4 then why does the apr k04 work with the a4?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Camc)*

They have two different versions of it.


----------



## mg06gti (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (Camc)*

A4 is not transverse


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (mg06gti)*

i know that.... its just annoying is all.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Camc)*

Check out the turbo outlet pipe direction:
Longitudinal (a4):








Transversal (all others):


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

is the revo kit going to be a4 friendly?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Camc)*

It's really the case of being able to source a longitudinal setup K04... which I do not believe is in existence. Right now they can pull the Transversal setup k04 because it's available on several stock cars in europe (gti30, s3, tts, seat something or other)....
Edit.... A4's got pwned and this is the only kit, other than the apr k04 that I've seen:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3617399


_Modified by Arin at 8:33 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

soooo, y does the apr k04 work on the a4?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Camc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camc* »_soooo, y does the apr k04 work on the a4?

did you read none of the posts above?? go up a couple posts and look what Arin wrote


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

i cant look at these kind of threads anymore. espcially since one of my CC limits would easily cover parts and installation, a few times and again.
MUST... RESIST... damnit!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_i cant look at these kind of threads anymore. espcially since one of my CC limits would easily cover parts and installation, a few times and again.
MUST... RESIST... damnit!

just do it!!!!!! to be honest a k04 swap is easy enough to do on a saturday in your driveway with hand tools


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
just do it!!!!!! to be honest a k04 swap is easy enough to do on a saturday in your driveway with hand tools









why do you have to say things that tempt everyone including me!
I want this so bad....its times like this I ask myself why I bought a house!
But then again....I own a house that will last longer then my car will ever!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Camc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camc* »_soooo, y does the apr k04 work on the a4?

In the simplest terms, they are modified audi A4 turbos with larger k04 turbo internals inside.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
just do it!!!!!! to be honest a k04 swap is easy enough to do on a saturday in your driveway with hand tools


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what i was getting at is, if apr can make a k04 kit for the a4 why cant everyone else? clearly its not rocket science, so why is it so hard for tuners produce a product that will work?

or is the apr k04 (for the a4) like arin said a gutted and rebuilt k03s?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Camc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camc* »_what i was getting at is, if apr can make a k04 kit for the a4 why cant everyone else? clearly its not rocket science, so why is it so hard for tuners produce a product that will work?

or is the apr k04 (for the a4) like arin said a gutted and rebuilt k03s?


to most people it is not cost effective the A4 comunity is a small postion on the fsi comunity would be my guess


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

We A4 guys always get the end of the stick. I guess we'll have to wait until Revo and others decide to get a K04 going for us.
Yes, I know about the APR but I'll wait for Revo.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (ed j)*

Not sure you guys understand whats up.... there isn't a k04 for the A4 except for the 1 off APR made. It's expensive to do and there is little reason for anyone else to do it rather than going for a larger turbo now that fueling options exist.


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (Camc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camc* »_ is the apr k04 (for the a4) like arin said a gutted and rebuilt k03s?


To be perfectly honest, it's much closer to a K04 than a K03. If you consider the 3 main components of a turbo, the exhaust side, center section and the compressor side, the exhaust side and center section is K04, the compressor side of a K03 is machined to fit the larger K04 compressor wheel. The primary difference is the volumetric capacity between the K04 and K03 compressor housings with the K03 having less capacity. In the end this configuration does net an appreciable gain over the standard K03 however, it is not as great as a complete K04.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*

Just a thought (mainly since I havent seen the engine bay in person. Could a discharge pipe be machined to route air into the A4's intercooler using an s3 turbocharger or a different front mount?








It's probably blocked or no room, and would be really twisty, but if someone was real ambitious they may be able to come up with something if thy really really wanted an s3 k04.
Thoughts?
_looking at the photo, the turbo outlet is the left most pipe coming out of the engine, which connects to the IC. Using the s3 k04, that pipe would come straight out of the turbo near the black n75 in the image..._


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Just a thought (mainly since I havent seen the engine bay in person. Could a discharge pipe be machined to route air into the A4's intercooler using an s3 turbocharger or a different front mount?



The exhaust outlet is a different flange also.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_Since the turbo is a OEM S3 turbo, will it pass emission test if we keep the stock DP? 

Emissions are test at idle or low rpm little to no load where there is no boost. In those conditions with a stock cat even my GT35 would pass emissions as its running just like a stock car.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (winsbluejetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winsbluejetta* »_
why do you have to say things that tempt everyone including me!
I want this so bad....its times like this I ask myself why I bought a house!
But then again....I own a house that will last longer then my car will ever!

Good choice! I have a house also and as much as I hate it sometimes when I want to spend money on fun stuff in the long run its been a good enough investment that it actually has allowed me to spend more on toys then I though








enjoy the house and the car as they are.

But KO4 can be done in a few hours


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

As a wise man once told me...
"You can sleep in your car, but you can't rally a house!"


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

Anything bigger than a K04 will usually mean strong internals will be needed soon or later. This is not the route that I'm willing to go.
If the pricing for the K04 is under $4000 (software included), then I'm sold.


_Modified by ed j at 10:37 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## mg06gti (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (ed j)*

look at KMD, next 15 get price of 3295 then plus software. thats under $4000. however, if you have revo already they are running discounted pricing whether you have stage 1 or 2. take a look.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mg06gti)*

KMDtuning FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (mg06gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mg06gti* »_look at KMD, next 15 get price of 3295 then plus software. thats under $4000. however, if you have revo already they are running discounted pricing whether you have stage 1 or 2. take a look.

He's an A4...


----------



## GLIposter (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

Did anyone else here notice the Bud Light sitting just inside the engine bay in the top pic? You could say KO4 install and a 12 pack, it's just that simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

it's just annoying that the car with awd gets neglected. 
grrrrr lol.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Camc)*

And easy access to the turbo given that it's right there on the side rather then being tucked behind the engine. But honestly, you gotta look at it like this:
(not including special editions, S, S-line, etc)
Longitudinal 2.0t FSI Applications:
Audi A4
Audi A6
Transversal 2.0t FSI Applications:
vw golf
vw Passat
vw Eos
vw jetta
audi A3
audi TT
seat Leon
seat Toledo
seat Altea
skoda octavia
Guess it's time to trade up for the TT-S so you can have a Transversal 2.0t fsi and quattro. ;-)


_Modified by Arin at 6:15 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

yeah but halidex is annoying. its gotta be, torsen or bust.
i should just bought another a3, grrr


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Camc)*

This is so goddamn tempting








Now I struggle to decide between KMD Tuning and Awe Tuning.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_This is so goddamn tempting








Now I struggle to decide between KMD Tuning and Awe Tuning.

kmd is only like an hour ride from yonkers if you want to see it in person first







plus being that close helps incase you ever have problems







brake out the plastic........


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Camc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camc* »_yeah but halidex is annoying. its gotta be, torsen or bust.
i should just bought another a3, grrr

no R8, Gallardo, or 996/997TT for you then..


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (Camc)*

I may be mistaken, but wasn't the 220bhp A4 DTM powered by a 2.0tfsi with a "larger turbocharger"? If this is a BW K04, could this be a possible avenue for A4 owners similar to S3 turbos are for us transverse guys?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

The A4 DTM is simply software tweaked to make an extra 20hp, it still uses the stock K03.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
kmd is only like an hour ride from yonkers if you want to see it in person first







plus being that close helps incase you ever have problems







brake out the plastic........

Plus I already have revo so all I would need is the upgrade.








I deff got to stop by one day...You work for KMD? or just cool with them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
Plus I already have revo so all I would need is the upgrade.








I deff got to stop by one day...You work for KMD? or just cool with them.

i work for a dealer 2 miles away from them, we do business...they are great people over their http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i work for a dealer 2 miles away from them, we do business...they are great people over their http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice! Yeah this is deff going to happen around summer time. K04 here I come.


----------



## mg06gti (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

I think that these kits are going to be at least $500 more when the summer comes around.


----------



## rob32 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Guys,
I just got home from KMD. We were dropping off my dads S4 because he is getting KO4's installed over there. Anyways I spoke to Mike(he's got the bmp Mk5 GTI with this kit) and he took me for a ride. First, this car is buttery smooth with this kit. It reminds me of my dad's B5 S4 on smoothness, and any of you who have driven one, know exactly what I am talking about. Second, as we are pulling out, even from the passenger seat you can tell how easy this thing could be to drive on a daily basis, afterall it is an oem turbo. There really is no lag, Mike was telling me how he reaches peak boost at 2200 rpm!! As we made the uturn on rt22 to make sure there was no fuzz(22 is infested with them) he guns it..WOW!!!!!!!!Now I just installed my ATP 3 inch d/p Tuesday and went REVO Stage 2 Wednesday, so keep in mind I am still in awe of how fast my car just became, but this car blows a stage 2 car out of the water. Now that they have the special price of $3295, I seriously think I will order this kit. Very good stuff, and really good guys to deal with. Let me know if you guys have any questions, maybe I can answer them...I'm coming for stage 3!


----------



## mg06gti (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (rob32)*

what are you guys waiting for? Complete turbo upgrade kit for that price with great numbers to put down.


----------

